# need two visits before work permit?



## chemprac (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello to all, I am a first time poster.

I was recently in Zhoushan and spent a week to interview for a job before coming back. I was under the impression that all visa paperwork could be processed without a problem. However, the company has recently told me that the local government requires that I visit the country twice or once for at least 15 days before I can get a work permit from the government. Has anyone else faced this problem? I was wondering if this is common or if I am going to have other problems with the process.

Thank you


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you aim at residence related working visa you need to apply for a single entry Z visa (can be done anywhere outside) then enter with that visa and apply for work permit and residence visa. That's process takes 2-3 weeks where you officially can't work. 
I have never seen any local requirements superseding the government rules. 
Be aware, quite some local companies let you work on tourist or business visa (and for those the stay length increases if you have been more often to China. This is however illegal so be aware. 
You can easily find the foreigner work visa rules on the English government website.


----------

